# Messin' With Squirrels



## darkzero (May 24, 2020)

If ya got 20 mins to burn, check out this video by this YT'r (glitter bomb guy) I'm subscribed to. I thought it was pretty cool.







Edit 5/19/21: Squirrel Maze 2.0


----------



## Aukai (May 24, 2020)

That was fun, I've heard they can pretty much figure it out given time.


----------



## finsruskw (May 24, 2020)

What a hoot!!!
Love it!!


----------



## RJSakowski (May 24, 2020)

Squirrels are definitely amazing critters.  Their ability to execute a complex route in the treetops without having to retrace their path defies all reason.  Not to mention, burying as many as several thousand nuts and being able to retrieve a good percentage of them throughout the winter.


----------



## Twirpunky (May 24, 2020)

I love that video and the engineering ideas the guy uses and explains. It reminds me of my father trying to outsmart those little buggers when I was a kid.  From a baby boomer perspective, that guy gives me hope and respect for the next generation.

D


----------



## darkzero (May 24, 2020)

I knew pigs were smart but had no idea squirrels were that smart.



Twirpunky said:


> that guy gives me hope and respect for the next generation.



Yeah he's worked hard & is a smart guy. Of course one can tell he is an engineer. He used to work for NASA & helped worked on one of the Mars rovers.


----------



## Aukai (May 24, 2020)

This rover?


----------



## C-Bag (May 25, 2020)

Subscribed! Thanks for posting that DZ. There is just so much on YT that I’ve never heard of it’s crazy. Watched his porch bandit videos and the industrial trampoline vids, too much fun and science. Gotta love it.


----------



## DavidR8 (May 25, 2020)

I saw that vid elsewhere this morning but scrolled on by. Thanks for bringing it here Will!


----------



## markba633csi (May 26, 2020)

What, no high voltage transformers?!  I was hoping for some roast squirrel
-M


----------



## Nutfarmer (May 27, 2020)

As long as the squirrels are in someone else's back yard it's funny . Not in my orchards. The U C Daivs estimated each squirrel does over fifty dollars in damage a year in a walnut orchard. If you see one you know there are ten more of his friends. Flood irrigation keeps most of the ground squirrel down. If you think squirrels are smart you need to watch a murder of crows. They are the hardest to out smart.


----------



## darkzero (May 19, 2021)

Mark Rober is back at it! Squirrel Maze 2.0 added to the first post.

Link here also


----------



## finsruskw (May 29, 2021)

That guy has WAAAY too much time on hos hands!!!~
What a hoot!!


----------

